# Bathroom light flickering



## havasu (Dec 27, 2016)

I installed this bathroom light last year, but lately one of the LED lights was flickering whenever there was a wall vibration. 

Assuming it was a loose wire leading to an individual sconce, I pulled the light from the wall. I noticed all three blacks and all 3 white wires lead into one black and one white wire, along with the ground, so it can be connected. Everything was tight, so while it was down, I gave it a good cleaning, washed the glass, put it all back together, and one bulb flickered still.

I then noticed that I had a bad LED bulb. I was told that LED bulbs either work or don't work, but I was wrong. 

Morale of the story is check the easy things first! :hide:


----------



## nealtw (Dec 28, 2016)

havasu said:


> I installed this bathroom light last year, but lately one of the LED lights was flickering whenever there was a wall vibration.
> 
> Assuming it was a loose wire leading to an individual sconce, I pulled the light from the wall. I noticed all three blacks and all 3 white wires lead into one black and one white wire, along with the ground, so it can be connected. Everything was tight, so while it was down, I gave it a good cleaning, washed the glass, put it all back together, and one bulb flickered still.
> 
> ...



It's always a good idea to check bulbs first and if it is still good check the tab  at the bottom of the socket.


----------

